# Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 Error Upon Scan: (PFUSSMON has stopped working)



## TechSingularity (Mar 7, 2009)

My System Specs:
eMachines ET1810
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core E2210 @ 2.20 GHz 2.20 GHz
RAM: 3.00GB
32-bit Operating System

The Problem:
After installing Fujitsu's provided software / drivers, an error message keeps occuring when I press the Scan button, and it feeds the document through, and then as the popup looks like it's about to process the scan, the program shoots out an error:

"PFUSSMON has stopped working."

I found this page on Fujitsu's website that seem to match my problem, however even after uninstalling all the scanner's drivers and software, rebooting, and doing a fresh reinstall and even using their update provided in the article, the problem persists. Here's the article that I tried to follow to correct the problem:

http://www.fujitsu.com/global/support/computing/peripheral/scanners/drivers/s1500.html

The exact error details that came up are below, and attached is what the error window looks like from a screen capture:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: PfuSsMon.exe
Application Version: 5.0.11.1
Application Timestamp: 4973eb68
Fault Module Name: P2ICRPPR.dll
Fault Module Version: 2.0.1.3
Fault Module Timestamp: 48dae528
Exception Code: c000001d
Exception Offset: 00042858
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: f40c
Additional Information 2: c4b24c5873125d3eb39f709cbfc12e08
Additional Information 3: 1430
Additional Information 4: 1b839bf0157eebbedd227c5e194cd2b3

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

See the attached image for what the error looks like on-screen.

This is using a ScanSnap device model S1500.

I appreciate any advice or help offered.

Thanks!


----------



## m_baby (Aug 27, 2009)

Please call Fujitsu Computer Products of America, Inc Tech Support - They are available Mon - Fri 5am - 5pm PST at 1-800-626-4686 option 2. They can help resolve your problem. 
http://www.fujitsu.com/us/services/computing/peripherals/scanners/contact/index.html


----------

